
Firesheep - smaili
http://codebutler.com/firesheep/
======
tams
We should be thankful for Firesheep.

It was brilliantly simple, spread fast, and forced the major players to adopt
HTTPS rather quickly.

------
i80and
This is from 2010.

Facebook uses HTTPS for everything now, right?

~~~
mrdrozdov
Correct, but at the time of this release many websites (including GMail and
Facebook I believe) did not and were vulnerable to Firesheep. The title of
this post should be updated to reflect the 2010 posting.

------
ddavidn
Are we just here for the memories?

------
mrdrozdov
For the first time I've noticed the "past" option under the title (between
flag and web).

------
michaelmcmillan
Astonishing to think about the lack of encryption in big services like
Facebook 5 years ago.

